# Pretty proud of my build



## damo77 (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally got my Bredli moved in today. I am really happy with this enclosure build. Its my second build and i am lovin the huge glass door. Bit of a PITA making the frame for it and it was a bit of a worry dealing with a sheet of glass 4ft high but all went well. The enclosure itself is 1500 x 1200 and the entire cabinet stands 2200 high. The thermostat is an ebay buy and has some great features as far as timers for lights etc. Its not dimmable but I can live with that. I sprayed the entire inside of the enclosure with pond sealer so hopefully no dramas with smells staying in there. Light cage i made myself which was simple. I am going to make another and spray it with black high temp exhaust paint then bake it in the oven to cook it through. The background is grouted expanda foam.

Need to put up a big thanks and a recommendation for JP Glass at Bundamba near Ipswich. I got the glass for that enclosure and two sliding doors @ 850 x 400 for a total of $110. The guy even went back to his workshop at 6:30pm so i could pick up the glass. John at JP gave me a heap of advice and was really understanding that i knew bugger all about glass. He is recovering from the floods out here so if you have a need for glass in the area he is happy to do the small jobs. Let him know its for reptiles. 
His contact details are John 3282 4444 18 Mining st Bundamba QLD. (I have no connection with this guy other than being a really happy customer).

Anyway here are a couple of pics of the enclosure and our 2yo Bredli "gugarra". Excuse the mess but a build does that to a loungeroom. Tried to go for a central Australian rock face look.

Any suggestions for the next one would be great
Cheers
Damian


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## cagey (Dec 23, 2011)

Impressive... well done


----------



## ejames (Dec 23, 2011)

very nice enclosure


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 23, 2011)

Fantastic enclosure, a million times better than those plastic boxes people keep them in!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice job. The glass looks great. Did you make the frame for the glass?


----------



## crosswire (Dec 23, 2011)

Very well done! I like it!


----------



## damo77 (Dec 23, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Nice job. The glass looks great. Did you make the frame for the glass?


Yup and it was a pain. worth the effort though.

I was contacted by a member who asked me how i went about the build. He suggested i post the reply i sent him so here it is
Cheers Timm

I made the background by using expanda foam and just basically spraying it on. Let it dry overnight then i cut away about 80% of it and ended up with a foam version of what you see. After that i used terracotta and brown tile grout from bunnings. If you want a red look like i wanted only use a tiny bit of brown. I plastered it on fairly thick with my hands while wearing rubber gloves. I then used a cheap painters brush to rough up the surface to give it texture. After it had all dried i mixed up some plain kids acrylic paint to a reddy brown and dabbed it on sparingly (for a bit of contrast on the rock). Then i wiped most of it off with a wet cloth. To make the dirt looking stuff I rubbed a thick coat of black silicone where i wanted dirt then used coir that you can get from bunnings. It comes in a dehydrated brick that needs to be put in a bit of water to rehydrate. Before you can use it though you need to dry it completely so I laid it out on tarp in the hot sun for a couple of hours. Basically tip the coir on and pat it on to the silicone. Thats about it. By the time i was finished i was over it but now that i look at it I am bloody happy

None of this is ground breaking stuff. I picked up most of the techniques from forums and a few from my failures and successes. 
Give me a yell if you need more info
Cheers
Damian

Sorry
Had to add this pic i just took. I installed LED step lights on either side of the enclosure for night lights. This is what i can see with no ambient light, only enclosure night lights.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice looks Great Just like a Stein = ) Id be impressed with myself. 
Looks nice and Square for a large enclosure.


How'd you deal with the foam being so sticky ?


----------



## damo77 (Dec 25, 2011)

Marzzy said:


> Nice looks Great Just like a Stein = ) Id be impressed with myself.
> Looks nice and Square for a large enclosure.
> 
> 
> How'd you deal with the foam being so sticky ?



I just let it set overnight. It wasnt sticky at all.


----------



## hissnbits (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome job well done - You should be very proud!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome build, everytime i have a go at building something it all falls apart lool. Lets just say it isnt my strong point


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 25, 2011)

spectacular : )


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 25, 2011)

great job!!


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 25, 2011)

So you should be it looks amazing


----------



## damo77 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments. I think the whole thing fully wired with thermostat would come out at around $300. Number three is almost complete with just the wiring to do. Not as big as this one though. A corner cabinet for a young hypo bredli female if i can ever find one. After number three will be number four which is destined to house some Beardies the kids have been begging me for. If anyone knows of a cracker post about an excellent beardie enclosure build please link away.
Cheers
Damian


----------



## Renenet (Dec 25, 2011)

damo77 said:


> If anyone knows of a cracker post about an excellent beardie enclosure build please link away.



Yes. Please.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 25, 2011)

can you post a link for the thermostat you got from ebay?


----------



## damo77 (Dec 25, 2011)

bigjoediver said:


> can you post a link for the thermostat you got from ebay?


eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d�r

Not dimable but i have two running and have had no probs with them. The probe cord could be longer but thats the only negative so far. Yet to see if they will last the distance.

Mods if i am not allowed to post ebay links feel free to delete away.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks, seen those before not sure if they were any good, and didn't know you could mount them the way you have. (panel mount style). Not bad value if they go the distance.

Great build by the way.


----------



## Antanous (Dec 26, 2011)

a very good job looks great


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 28, 2011)

damo77 said:


> I just let it set overnight. It wasnt sticky at all.



I meant when you were spraying it. When I was using it to fill in gaps between the sheets of tin it was sticky as everything i touched stuck to the gloves, what brand were you using ? Selleys ?


----------



## damo77 (Dec 28, 2011)

Marzzy said:


> I meant when you were spraying it. When I was using it to fill in gaps between the sheets of tin it was sticky as everything i touched stuck to the gloves, what brand were you using ? Selleys ?



Cant remember the brand but it is the cheapest one bunnings stocks. I didnt touch it at all while it was drying. Just covered the entire back then made some big blobs as well. Waited 24 hrs and then carved it out with a very sharp bread knife.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 29, 2011)

this is one of the first bredli enclosure that i really like the look of as far as the background and tree branch inside is concerned i see alot of bredli enclosures that dont look natural enough for me great job and thanks for posting it up made my night hope you dont mind if i coppy the idea of this enclosure a bit 

what substrate did you use ??? i like the look of that too

boxy


----------



## damo77 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Boxhead thanks for the positive feedback. I tried to make it look as natural as I could while still making it manageable. Feel free to copy away cause this is just a conglomeration of ideas I have seen in other enclosures. If you need any more info or details on how it was done shoot me a PM and i will help out where I can. I think the substrate was Oz pet or something. Made from wood with no added chemicals. I saw others on here using it so i went to the local Pet Cafe and searched their kitty litter and found it. 
Cheers
Damian


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 29, 2011)

My first enclosure build was just crap to be honest this time round il use materials that i am confident with if i have any troubles il give you apm but i think i have a good idea on how to do everythingbetter this time round


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

damo77 said:


> Cant remember the brand but it is the cheapest one bunnings stocks. I didnt touch it at all while it was drying. Just covered the entire back then made some big blobs as well. Waited 24 hrs and then carved it out with a very sharp bread knife.



Cheers 
Don't touch till its dry haha.


----------



## Huskey (Jan 11, 2012)

just a quick question, If i was to get that thermostat and run a uth in a cavity in one of the ledges 24-7 and a light during the day... would that be suitable? total noob btw, haven't even got the snake yet lol, just trying to plan everything out


----------



## damo77 (Jan 12, 2012)

Huskey said:


> just a quick question, If i was to get that thermostat and run a uth in a cavity in one of the ledges 24-7 and a light during the day... would that be suitable? total noob btw, haven't even got the snake yet lol, just trying to plan everything out



Sorry I am not sure what you are asking. What is a uth? What is the enclosure size? Where would you be placing the probe? 
Dont want to give you the wrong info


----------



## Huskey (Jan 12, 2012)

Under tank heater I think its called, sorry if thats wrong. It'll be about 1000w x 1000h x 750d and its just thinking of the best way to heat it. Btw I live in nqld so I'm not sure if I even need to.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 12, 2012)

looks tops mate. well done and thanks for sharing with us
cool snake also


----------



## damo77 (Jan 12, 2012)

I cant see why this thermo wouldnt work for you as well. In my build i have 3 heat sources. There is a heat mat and a ceramic heater that runs off the thermo and also a light that runs off the timer to create a day night cycle. I had to play around with the wattage of the light to get the right temps during day but now i have it sorted. At night the heat mat provides a constant warm spot on the floor and the ceramic globe provides a constant warm spot up high. As for if you actually need heating where you are I cant answer. That would depend on snake species and your enclosure temps without heating.


----------



## Virides (Jan 13, 2012)

What would complete this enclosure and match its impressiveness is installing our Liasis Stainless Steel handle to the door frame - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements (while it is currently out of stock our manufacturer should have some ready by Monday).


----------

